# Surfcasting rig.



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Interesting Eric
The carp guys over here do something similar with the harder hook bait squashed into a softer groundbait
Which is then moulded into a rocket shaped holder
When they cast it literally looks like a rocket, fins nearest the user and 'nose' furthest away
Gives a great aerodynamic casting shape
Then hits the water and the groundbait disperses and the hook bait floats in the middle of it waiting for the fish
I think they cast ~100m in extreme cases with these


















How much do the clips cost? What colours do they come in?


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

indiedog said:


> Years ago I made a DIY version of this using a pyramid sinker with an inbuilt swivel to which I added a wire hook. This was for tailor using a gang rigged pillie. I only got to use it on limited occasions but it worked well. My rig was still a sliding sinker style and the main hassle encountered was having it roll around in the surf until it got all tangled up, not sure if the paternoster style would be better or worse at this.
> 
> Combined with a pendulum cast gave greatly improved casting distance. Just make sure the rod is up to the increased load a pendulum cast generates. Pendulum was deadly on tailor when using a 40gram raider.


I did exactly this (DIY bit clip) last week - strong paperclip wire folded into a short double ended hook, droppers just the right length to clip the hook onto the clip. Impact of bait on water seems to knock the hook free, as long as there was a tiny bit of play.


----------

